# which FA should the wolves consider?



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

which free agents should we consider
pg:
mike wilks
sg:
steve smith
kendell gill
dion glover
voshon lenard
jim jackson
raja bell
sf:
stephen jackson
jim jackson
raja bell
pf:
gary trent
wayne wallace
c:
vladimer stepania
pat burke
chris marcus


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

no responds?
what has happened, am i the only person ever surfing this net


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Well, you post a lot of threads.

We should consider all FAs.

1, 2-3, 4-5 or just 5

Flip usually gets a lot out of low-level players, so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Jim Jackson and Gary Trent would be ideal, although I doubt it will happen. Kirk Penney should also get a chance at a roster spot.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i hope we can get a guy i have been dreaming over, raja bell. he would be an awsome addition, plus resign trent and wilks.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I would love Smith for his 3 point shooting


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

yea, i also like pat burke!!! i dont know why though


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

raja bell is more than likely resigning with dallas! Sorry to screw up your dream!


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> raja bell is more than likely resigning with dallas! Sorry to screw up your dream!


You don't sound sorry...


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

*??????????????????????*

I was joking, but the Mavs will sign him, but more than likely he'll be added to part of a deal(S&T, package him). That's what will probably happen. Him and Walt Williams, one of them will be signed and traded!


but I really am sorry,


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

if there was a way we could get stephen jackson, that would be incredible. but i see NO WAY in getting him. i know we'll sign a couple more, but with the recent siging of kendall gill to the bulls, it's hard to tell what the wolves are planning. they can't bring back peeler, gill's gone, jimmy jackson seems to be all but gone, steve smith is also out of the question, it makes me wonder what card the wolves are holding for their next move.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

i take that back, i'd love to see quincy lewis make the team. since the wolves gave rickert that mercy pick in the draft...i think the former gopher has paid his dues and i've heard from the star tribune that he is getting a serious look. that really isn't a surpise, i would've loved to have seen khalid el-amin in a wolves uni to, but that never happened.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

how about a diffrent gopher, maybe voshon lenard, o yea, fan of the fans, what makes you think he will only think about them. a lot of teams are interested in him and could sign with anyone. he has alrealy left the sixxers


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Im not really up on the T-wolves roster, but i think that you guys should pick up Lovar Postell. This guy has tons of talent but hasnt gotten a shot to display them yet because hes been on the knicks bench behind spree and Houston, and even behind Shandon Anderson, though its unfair. This guy provides instant engery off of the bench and is sure to be a crowd favorite as he was in NY. HE can jump threw the roof, run like the wind, shoot and dribble and dunk. He's most known for saying that if he had the minutes that Houston and Spree had that he would be an All-star. The next night they gave him the minutes and he put up 20 something pts. The T-wolves can get him for cheap since he is not well known and he is freinds with spree so it would help the teams chemistry. Would definetely give the T-Wolves some more depth on the bench. Could probably pick him up and a bigger name up.


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Wallace!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Bell is unlikely to be in Dallas. S&T is a remote possibility, but not really. Why weaken your new team? His salary probably won't be a problem for a capped out team.

I doubt Trent wants to be here.

Smith is washed up. We have 4 three shooters anyway. At least.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I'd say a 4 or 5. I think Hudson, Sprewell, Wally and Sam have the 1, 2 and 3 covered, and heck they might not even get enough touches with that type of lineup.

-Petey


----------

